# Dutch law allows cannabis smoking but fines tobacco users!



## FruityBud (Sep 25, 2008)

The bizarre Dutch policy of allowing smokers to puff away on pure cannabis but not tobacco has apparently perplexed police in the Netherlands, who have fined a man for mixing the two substances.

Zero tolerance to tobacco smoking in Dutch cafes and restaurants is being exercised since a ban came into force last July.

A spokesman for the Amsterdam Police has accepted that it is very difficult to understand the rule that allows cannabis smoking while fining tobacco users.

For logic it is sometimes impossible to explain, even to the Dutch, the Telegraph quoted him as saying.

The man was not fined for smoking a cannabis joint but for smoking. You can smoke cannabis but not tobacco in coffee shops, he added.

The unnamed 27-year-old man was caught lighting a hand rolled cannabis joint during a routine police check, and fined because officers found tobacco mixed with the soft drug.

He is expected to contest the case in court.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5yepbh*


----------



## Alistair (Sep 25, 2008)

That's political correctness at its best.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Sep 26, 2008)

Id live in a world where tobacco is outlawed and cannabis is legal anyday.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 26, 2008)

benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> Id live in a world where tobacco is outlawed and cannabis is legal anyday.


laws like that seriously hinder the freedom that all humans should enjoy....whats the difference between pure tobacco and pure pot?????????......it's all in the flavors "you" enjoy...murder, theivery,child porn,rape??? thats different..we(the good folks) like those laws and wish the punishments for those thing were more harsh, but who is right to limit my pursuit of happiness...in any way lest i commit some moral sin ????


----------



## Alistair (Sep 26, 2008)

Right on Puff Monkey, I hear you.  It seems to me that outlawing tobacco is about the same as outlawing marijuana.  It also seems to me that tobacco smoke can't come anywhere near as close to hurting our environment as do factory smoke stacks, volcanoes, trains, planes, and automobiles etc.  Let's not forget campfires.  I bet primitive people had huge problems with smog due to their many campfires.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 26, 2008)

benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> Id live in a world where tobacco is outlawed and cannabis is legal anyday.


 
strait up man.  i need to quit cigarettes anyways. lolsounds like a fair trade to me anyway lol


----------



## kaotik (Sep 26, 2008)

wow, i'm suprised how some pot smokers can be for the banning of another substance.. especially one so similar to marijuana.
isn't that kind of hypocritical? 

haven't we experienced enough injustice we've been fighting for years on our favorite plant.. we've been cast as criminals for enjoying a sacred herb,and fighting that for decades.. now we're ok with casting others as criminals for enjoying their chosen sacred plant?

i personally hope the brotherhood, and openmindedness marijuana growers and smokers have all come to know and be will continue well after MJ becomes legal (if it ever does.. i think it will someday.. maybe i wont live to see that day, but i think it will come.)


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

kaotik said:
			
		

> wow, i'm suprised how some pot smokers can be for the banning of another substance.. especially one so similar to marijuana.
> isn't that kind of hypocritical?
> 
> haven't we experienced enough injustice we've been fighting for years on our favorite plant.. we've been cast as criminals for enjoying a sacred herb,and fighting that for decades.. now we're ok with casting others as criminals for enjoying their chosen sacred plant?




government is hypocritical!! I tell ya!!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 26, 2008)

Tobacco companies put poison in their products. I can understand the law completely and I smoke.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 26, 2008)

We need to Learn from the Netherland !!! 
Fine the Tabbacco smokers and leave the Cannabis Smokers Along ! Now that a Plan for USA..!! 

I Vote for This !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:holysheep:  if the tobbacoo smokers get fine then the Political Partie in office would get fine and the Tax Payers will have to pay that fine :holysheep:  that Don't Sound Right.. 
But it true..


----------



## zipflip (Sep 27, 2008)

even tho i'm a smoker id have to agree wit ya flyinghigh. i smoke way too many cigarrettes and maybe wit some restrictions in place as such on it maybe i would be more inclined to quit. lol  tis just my opinion tho.  i'm powerless when it comes to cigarrettes lol. i smoke bout 2 or better packs a day. alot to do with my anxiety levels tho and my nervousness. i'm a chimney. lol and i look at it this way. if i continue on wit cigarrettes much longer i am at a higher risk to lung  and health problems majorly and thus would probably  make it to where i couldnt smoke my mary no more. i mean cartin an oxygen tank around cuz i cant breathe right already and firin up a doob would hurt. lol  i dont ever wanna lose the ability to enjoy the finest herb in the world or have to resort to only eating it cuz i cant smoke it  no more from health probs from tobacco.  think boutr that all u cigarrette smokers.  tobacco could later on prevent u from enjoying MJ later on in life..  i guess for me thats a positive way to look at a bunk situation lol.


----------



## papercha[$]er (Sep 28, 2008)

***...u bullshitin.
this is wild


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 28, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> even tho i'm a smoker id have to agree wit ya flyinghigh. i smoke way too many cigarrettes and maybe wit some restrictions in place as such on it maybe i would be more inclined to quit. lol tis just my opinion tho. i'm powerless when it comes to cigarrettes lol. i smoke bout 2 or better packs a day. alot to do with my anxiety levels tho and my nervousness. i'm a chimney. lol and i look at it this way. if i continue on wit cigarrettes much longer i am at a higher risk to lung and health problems majorly and thus would probably make it to where i couldnt smoke my mary no more. i mean cartin an oxygen tank around cuz i cant breathe right already and firin up a doob would hurt. lol i dont ever wanna lose the ability to enjoy the finest herb in the world or have to resort to only eating it cuz i cant smoke it no more from health probs from tobacco. think boutr that all u cigarrette smokers. tobacco could later on prevent u from enjoying MJ later on in life.. i guess for me thats a positive way to look at a bunk situation lol.


thats whats wrong with people today....relying on the gov in any way at all to change their lives or habits is a serious weakness...no offense but a man should be strong enough to quite by himself without relying on restrictions to be placed on all so it's easier for "you".......I kinda wanna quit too but i would never support a law that tells another man what he can /can't do.....


----------



## zipflip (Sep 28, 2008)

i admit im guilty of bein weak and its hell to think of quittin cig's. i think for me its more a nervous habit more than the chemical nicotine addiction. just a very nervous person. i was in jail a few times and every time i couldnt smoke so instead i basically ate my tooth brush and pencil i got  chewin on it in a nervous fit rage lol. and at home i tried a few times and i go nuts man. i need to be doin somethin wit my hands...  heck i dont kow man lol its just a real pain tryin to quit and very difficult and yeah i am weak. no offense taken puff, i know wat ya sayin. i was basically sayin that if tobacco was made illegal an MJ legal to where u can just buy it like cig's... heck i'd be able to look at the brighter MJ aspect side and i'm sure i'd be able to forget the tobacco easier. and when i was locked up once for a while it finally didnt bother me but i really had no choice but to quit. so i know i can quit that way is why i put it like that.  its gettin hard to handle a wake n bake anymore too cuz every mornin is a pain hackin an stuff. it take bout half hour before i can even choke a few drags down on a cig and i'm  just round 30 yrs old. 
  anyone else  weak whenit comes to cig's?  LOL  or my the only one lol


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess if cigarettes did not have nicotine in it then it would not be so bad. I don't smoke tobacco but I do smoke molasses sometimes. I still need to get a hookah but I like the kind you can smoke at a club or restaurant.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Sep 29, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i admit im guilty of bein weak and its hell to think of quittin cig's. i think for me its more a nervous habit more than the chemical nicotine addiction. just a very nervous person. i was in jail a few times and every time i couldnt smoke so instead i basically ate my tooth brush and pencil i got chewin on it in a nervous fit rage lol. and at home i tried a few times and i go nuts man. i need to be doin somethin wit my hands... heck i dont kow man lol its just a real pain tryin to quit and very difficult and yeah i am weak. no offense taken puff, i know wat ya sayin. i was basically sayin that if tobacco was made illegal an MJ legal to where u can just buy it like cig's... heck i'd be able to look at the brighter MJ aspect side and i'm sure i'd be able to forget the tobacco easier. and when i was locked up once for a while it finally didnt bother me but i really had no choice but to quit. so i know i can quit that way is why i put it like that. its gettin hard to handle a wake n bake anymore too cuz every mornin is a pain hackin an stuff. it take bout half hour before i can even choke a few drags down on a cig and i'm just round 30 yrs old.
> anyone else weak whenit comes to cig's? LOL or my the only one lol


i'm right there with you zip...i smoke out of nervous habit too and i've said soooo many times that i was going to quit my self..but i did'nt mean weakness as in smoking, i mean weakness to accept the governments intervention....without EVER considering the next man that a proposed law could impose on....see, what happens when a bunch of anti-smoking people get together to make a law against smoking so their kids cant get cigs or whatever reason is that they royally piss off the people who enjoy tobacco..BUT, if the anti smokers whould just worry about them selves and choose NOT to smoke or enter a place of buissiness where the owner is fine with indoor smoking instead of being pompus enough to try to tell "me" what i should do with my ONLY life, my one chance to live, then we would all get along much easier...i say again,...what gives ANY government the right to tell a buissiness owner the he/she HAS to change their policy so that non-smokers can enter their place of buissiness???? that friends, is hardcore liberalism...liberals cry about freedom and then tell the gov that it's their job to "fix" the problem...and then those same freedom cry babies will actually turn around and tell me/you what we can/can't smoke, eat, say on t.v....here's a good one folks: take responsibillity for your house, car, yard and PERSONAL wellbeing and leave other people the hell alone...it is not for you to judge the way a father discplines his child for acting out ,but today more and more stupid men/women will call the police cause a father/mother spanked their child....so there is a law made about spanking your child....now what do we have ???? a whole generation of undisciplined punks who would rather rob the elderly than listen to the wisdom gained from their experience...that is what happens when you as an american sluff off the responsibillity of life to the hands at power who don't even know you exsist


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Really does Cig Really help with the nervesness ?  No not for me it was all about I Can Smoke Legally to,  Kill Myself in the long run with Smoking Cigs..
Look at the achoul, Here is a HARD Drug that there calling it and it Destroy Lifes and Can Kill U with a Liver Deases or in a Auto Accedent and Can put U In Jail...  Legal over the Counter as Long ur 21 yr of age..
The Gov Just wants to Control What we Put into our Lungs and Bellys and they ALL enjoy The LEGAL Stuff and that what stayed for Years GOV. Control..!!

I think if they Legalize Marijuana theer would be More People Quiting Cigs and Drinking, Just to be able to Smoke Marijuana to Relaxe them and the Nervesness would Go Away...

We all be Better People. 

Pass Along :48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 29, 2008)

kaotik said:
			
		

> wow, i'm suprised how some pot smokers can be for the banning of another substance.. especially one so similar to marijuana.
> isn't that kind of hypocritical?
> 
> haven't we experienced enough injustice we've been fighting for years on our favorite plant.. we've been cast as criminals for enjoying a sacred herb,and fighting that for decades.. now we're ok with casting others as criminals for enjoying their chosen sacred plant?
> ...



I agree with you 100%.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 29, 2008)

As soon as you allow government to pass laws restricting tobacco, marijuana... whatever it may be, you open the flood gate to everything. Let's not forget people, the tobacco companies make cigarettes the way they do. It is up to you to decide whether or not you are going to smoke. People spend too damn much time trying to find someone to blame for whatever is going wrong in their lives. Its the tobacco companies fault you have lung cancer, its the alcohol companies fault you have a bad liver..... Its your own damn fault you have these problems. Common sense tells you anything used to an extreme is dangerous. Take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Vary Well Said Godspeedsuckah !!!!!!  I DO Take Responsibility for smoking cigs and for the past Alcohol & Heavy Drug Use..!!! That why I have 
Hep. C now and made my Life Shorter then Most, so do cry about it NO, I just deal with it now days...  Am I Proud of what I did, ?, It was a Learning Experiment and that How I look at the Past!!
But the Government KNOWS that smoking cig Well Cause Harm to the Lungs and other Health Problems same goes with Alcohol, and the Gov. don't SHUT Them Down, When U really Look at it, It ALL about Money...! :holysheep: 

When it comes to Marijuana they know they Can Tax MJ like they do Alcohol & Cigs, But they don't need another Mind Alternative substances on the market for sale.. 
But For now I be satisfied with getting my MMJ Card to be Some What Legal and don't have a lot of worries to grow the amount they say 12..:hubba:


----------



## gasman (Sep 29, 2008)

I,am trying to quit smoking sig,s after 40 years every time I feel like a smoke I roll some leaf . I guess that,s better than Nicotine .it,s one of the hardest drugs to quit.:ccc: :joint:


----------



## Happy-Tea-Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

I think I smoke a cigarette once a blue moon and regret it later. I rather just get drunk. I think smoking big fatties full of regs is bad enough for me because I sort of have breathing problems anyways.


----------



## Fadeux (Sep 30, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> The bizarre Dutch policy of allowing smokers to puff away on pure cannabis but not tobacco has apparently perplexed police in the Netherlands, who have fined a man for mixing the two substances.
> 
> Zero tolerance to tobacco smoking in Dutch cafes and restaurants is being exercised since a ban came into force last July.
> 
> ...



With all due respect, this is just bullshoy. The Dutch are Tolerant of everyone. This "evil tobacco" idea was born in the us. There is ZERO evidence that second hand smoke does ANYTHING to people, and no one in Holland cares. I would like to see better sources for this one....


----------

